# Clinch



## gustavus (Jul 8, 2017)

This corrugated spring clinch was placed inside an aluminum hub before being pressed onto a steel shaft.

No keyway or set screws used and it took a hydraulic press to remove the hub.

Anyone know the name of this device.


----------



## john_reese (Jul 8, 2017)

Tolerance ring.


----------

